# Mantua



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

How has the fishing been at Mantua? I have never fished it before but I am thinking of heading up there this weekend in my kick boat and see if I can get into some Bass with my fly rod. Is it still too early for bass? Any tips on fly fishing at Mantua?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## BassMan14 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am right there with you, wondering how it has been the past few days. I have fished Mantua for a few years, and have usually not gone until late May or early June. It is spotty this early, but you can get a few to bite. Once the water hits about 60 degrees, then it's on!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretty spotty for the bass. Went last Saturday and caught 6 smaller bass in a few hours, went again Friday evening in between storms and caught 1 nice bass. The small gills were starting to show up in the shallows, bass still seemed to be pretty pre-spawn.


----------



## BassMan14 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am headed up there tomorrow. I'll let you know how I do. One of us on a fly rod, the other tossin' jigs!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

still a bit early for fast action on mantooooa. wont be long tho. seems to start at water temp of 55+ degrees.


----------



## BassMan14 (Apr 27, 2014)

I went up this morning, and caught 3 bass and 1 trout. Never hooked a trout tossin' jigs like that before! I had the water bouncing between 56 and 58 degrees. It's almost there!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. My daughter and I are headed up there tomorrow with our kick boats to give it a try.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

We ended up doing pretty good at Mantua. Caught and released 14 bass all caught with a black beadhead bugger on my fly rod. Great fun!! All were between 10 to 15 inches, i think they were a males. I am hooked on warm water fly fishing. We went to Willard Bay in the afternoon and got into the crappie big time catching about 22-25 fish. I kept a limit and released the rest. I also caught a couple small wiper. The suprise of the day was a big catfish. I never would have beleived you could catch one on a fly rod. I will post some photos tomorrow. Thanks for the help!!

Mark


----------

